

Ask YC: What's your favorite sci-fi or tech TV show? - nreece

Lost, The X Files, Star Trek (classic series and NG), The Twilight Zone etc.
======
ALee
Battlestar Galactica (BSG) because it: a) is not a sci-fi show with utopian
aliens b) politics (especially Iraq and religion) c) hot women d) space
(especially the battles)

------
NoBSWebDesign
Futurama! That's counts as a sci-fi show, right? It also has sweet tech, like
the smell-o-scope.

Ooh, and Chappelle's Show. That's a great tech show. The Haters is Time have a
time machine, and then there was that episode where Chappelle visited the
interwebs and punched out the spammer. That was awesome!

------
JayNeely
Battlestar Galactica is a current favorite, and I've been re-watching an old
favorite, Babylon 5.

I like a lot of Star Trek, but the signal-to-noise ratio in those series is
worse than what I would consider "favorite" quality.

------
izak30
_cough_ firefly. yup, i said it.

------
divia
Farscape, Battlestar Galactica, Firefly

------
verbal
farscape! if you dont know what that is, you owe it to yourself to watch it.

------
tyohn
Stargate

------
muriithi
Numb3rs

------
cardmagic
Alias

